
TIME’s Latest Cover Photo Is a Drone Photo of 958 Drones - molecule
https://petapixel.com/2018/05/31/times-latest-cover-photo-is-a-drone-photo-of-958-drones/
======
pfarrell
I'm late to the party, but I'm starting to see these drones as disruption in a
true sense. They are annoying to individuals, empower surveillance efforts,
help in myriad nefarious activities, and with on board autonomy/AI and falling
prices, may be difficult to police. That said, they also offer game changing
potential in photography, environmental studies, emergency efforts, logistics,
and maybe even last mile delivery to residential.

Growing up with a love for RC cars, it's been hard to see drones as something
more than a toy. After going to Maker's Faire in San Mateo two weeks ago, they
are definitely here to stay.

------
jonshariat
In the video its a bit more messy and it looked like a few drones were stuck
or malfunctioning. I wonder if they eventually got them in order or if they
had to fix those few in edit.

Either way its still a really creative and cool shot!

